
How to boost productivity? - pythonbull
Suggest me some books.
======
thefastlane
i don't have book suggestions, but a few thoughts:

first, the usual:

\- get more sleep

\- cut sugar

\- cut alcohol

\- cut web surfing

second, some great ideas on how to manage time/tasks in these articles:

[https://theweek.com/articles/444385/how-most-productive-
pers...](https://theweek.com/articles/444385/how-most-productive-person-office
--still-home-by-530-pm)

[http://calnewport.com/blog/2015/11/03/spend-more-time-
managi...](http://calnewport.com/blog/2015/11/03/spend-more-time-managing-
your-time/)

[http://calnewport.com/blog/2014/08/08/deep-habits-plan-
your-...](http://calnewport.com/blog/2014/08/08/deep-habits-plan-your-week-in-
advance/)

[https://www.scotthyoung.com/blog/2007/10/18/the-art-of-
the-f...](https://www.scotthyoung.com/blog/2007/10/18/the-art-of-the-finish-
how-to-go-from-busy-to-accomplished/)

[http://calnewport.com/blog/2013/12/21/deep-habits-the-
import...](http://calnewport.com/blog/2013/12/21/deep-habits-the-importance-
of-planning-every-minute-of-your-work-day/)

third, read books (5 hours/wk is a good goal if bookrading not already in your
schedule) -- make a book list and read actual books (if you're not already) -
great fiction, science, philosophy, etc. and reread the ones that resonate
with you.

